# Lemna



## neha (Aug 6, 2009)

Lemna is a genus of free-floating aquatic plants from the duckweed family. These rapidly-growing plants have found uses as a model system for studies in basic plant biology, in ecotoxicology, in production of biopharmaceuticals, and as a source of animal feeds for agriculture and aquaculture.

ccjs problem remortgage
pay day loan


----------

